# scratch building a box car in 1:13



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

I started this several days ago. Like the caboose it is mostly plywood and Bass wood, metal wheel assemblies and the L&P couplers were purchased from Ozark which now has an expanding 1/13.7 choice of parts.
This time I am using water based stain before assembling, something I learned from someone on another forum. So far I'm very happy with the procedure of cutting, staining and then assembling. It does take more and accurate planning, but I believe the results will be rewarding. Since it is stained before the glue is applied, the wood is not sealed and the finish will be more even and not take several coats of finish color to make it all even, thank you to those that advised me and offered suggestions on how to make my models better. 
In addition I'm hoping to make the doors be able to be opened and closed. LG


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Inclement weather kept me inside this morning. So I worked on the sliding side doors. Very happy with the outcome. 
This 1:13.7 scale is much easier than anything I've done in the past, its's much bigger and that makes it really easy to accomplish so much more in detail and functionality. 
I already have the roof sections cut, but wanted to get the door assemblies in place first due to the access needed so the roof over hang wouldn't interfere. And wanted to make sure of clearance. Enjoy LG


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

I finished the car accept for lettering, and I'm drawing a blank. Suggestions will be greatly appreciated. 
ANYWAY, here it is For those who have PM'd, YES can be used for 1:20 (or any other) also just scaled down using the scale calculator address I posted. LG


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Neat!

I'm thinking, that if you want to operate with the doors open, that you might go with lettering which won't be obscured by the door. (Though, obscuring in a way which covers some letters could leave an "unintended" joke as a word changes by appearing to omit letters.)

I think I'd use white paint on that car.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Red, I LIKE the idea, sense of humor is always a plus.


----------

